# Paph druryi



## Rick (Feb 8, 2014)

Got this one from Sam a few years ago.
"the King"


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 8, 2014)

Beautiful!!! Is it a division of the famous clone "The King" or a seedling from that clone?


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Beautiful!!! Is it a division of the famous clone "The King" or a seedling from that clone?



Probably a seedling. I'll need to check the tag.


----------



## Justin (Feb 8, 2014)

cool either way.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 8, 2014)

a very nice druryi


----------



## abax (Feb 8, 2014)

I love it and thinking about bidding on the one on ebay. Is druryi a cool
growing Paph.? The markings on the dorsal and petals are wonderful.


----------



## emydura (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks great Rick.


----------



## jeremyinsf (Feb 9, 2014)

abax said:


> I love it and thinking about bidding on the one on ebay. Is druryi a cool
> growing Paph.? The markings on the dorsal and petals are wonderful.



druryi is intermediate.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 9, 2014)

A beauty, I like it a lot !!!! Jean


----------



## nathalie (Feb 9, 2014)

I Love !


----------



## fibre (Feb 9, 2014)

What a beautiful druryi!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 9, 2014)

Beautiful Druryi! This was the first paph I truly fell in love with.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 9, 2014)

A beauty for sure!


----------



## Trithor (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh, wow! That is a beauty. Seedling or division, it is a great one either way!
Predictably in a basket (and obviously doing very well), only concern is you seem to be about to wrap it in a black bin bag, rather send it to me!


----------



## Rick (Feb 9, 2014)

jeremyinsf said:


> druryi is intermediate.



The habitat where druryi is found is open (direct sun) and often exceeds 100 f (38C) in the warm season. But elevation is high and gets chilly (low 50's) in the cool season.

You can treat this species like exul (warm/bright) to good effect, and not worry about it getting too cold in the winter if you wanted to let a greenhouse get down in the lower 50's.


----------



## Rick (Feb 9, 2014)

Trithor said:


> only concern is you seem to be about to wrap it in a black bin bag, rather send it to me!




Thanks Gary


----------



## jeremyinsf (Feb 9, 2014)

Rick said:


> The habitat where druryi is found is open (direct sun) and often exceeds 100 f (38C) in the warm season. But elevation is high and gets chilly (low 50's) in the cool season.
> 
> You can treat this species like exul (warm/bright) to good effect, and not worry about it getting too cold in the winter if you wanted to let a greenhouse get down in the lower 50's.



Everything I have read (and it's a lot) has indicated lowest of about 59f. I realize a lot of people grow plants in different ranges though with great success. And considering what I consider to be the strength of a solid plant, I could see it doing just fine with cooler temps.

Anyway, it doesn't matter for me personally. This is the flower that really got me into 'trouble' with orchids. I grow mine under lights, not in a greenhouse. It's growing like mad and flowers are opening now. I will post about when it's ready for photos.


----------



## Spaph (Feb 9, 2014)

Great growing and blooming! I hope to add this species to the collection soon : )


----------



## John M (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking really good!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 9, 2014)

My first look, I'd swear it was 'The King' You should think about truck'in to judging Rick.


----------



## Rick (Feb 9, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> My first look, I'd swear it was 'The King' You should think about truck'in to judging Rick.



Thanks Rick.

Just checked the tag and it's a cross of New Horizon X The King.

It looks good, but I don't think its got enough size to put it on the score board. (6.5cm NS).


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 9, 2014)

Size ain't everything Rick!


----------



## Dido (Feb 9, 2014)

I like the color would be a great partner pf armeniaum to cross


----------



## Rick (Feb 9, 2014)

jeremyinsf said:


> Everything I have read (and it's a lot) has indicated lowest of about 59f. I realize a lot of people grow plants in different ranges though with great success. And considering what I consider to be the strength of a solid plant, I could see it doing just fine with cooler temps.
> 
> Anyway, it doesn't matter for me personally. This is the flower that really got me into 'trouble' with orchids. I grow mine under lights, not in a greenhouse. It's growing like mad and flowers are opening now. I will post about when it's ready for photos.



The 40's reference comes from Birk. "Temperatures drop into the low 40's at night and climb into the mid sixties by day". Summers are mentioned as "hot".

But if you check out climate data for the Ponmudi Hill station (which may be the closest decent weather station to natural range. Peak night lows are about 59 with summer highs in the mid to high 90's.

But you are right that this is a very tolerant species that will grow readily under lights with intermediate temps. And for other less tolerant species I now don't let my GH get below 58/59 either, with peak summer temps below 90.

Maybe 8 or so years ago my greenhouse ran maybe 5 degree's hotter and cooler than present, and my druryii at the time did fine too (although I suspect eventually burned out from overfeeding. :wink:


----------



## jeremyinsf (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Rick - I really enjoy learning so the info is much appreciated. My druryi is my 'favorite child' - It was the plant that moved me from a casual hobbyist to a serious collector/grower. Orchids have since over-taken my life, and I blame it all on this one. 

I've seen you comment several times recently about cutting back on your feeding, and I'm looking forward to learning more about that as well.


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 9, 2014)

Very lovely specimen!


----------



## eggshells (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice plant. I cant seem to find this one. I've missed out on a couple of opportunity and now It's proving to be a challenge. Congrats.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## abax (Feb 9, 2014)

eggshells, check out ebay. There was one up for Buy Now a couple of
days ago.


----------



## atlantis (Feb 10, 2014)

Very nice *Rick*.

I think this is the only yellow paph. that I really like and yours seems especially lovely (even if it´s not as big as you would like)


----------



## eggshells (Feb 10, 2014)

abax said:


> eggshells, check out ebay. There was one up for Buy Now a couple of
> days ago.



Thanks for the information Angela. Although that would be great if I am bidding on a Popsicle or an ice cream. Maybe I will try to look for it again in the spring.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2014)

One of the nicest druryi flowers I've ever seen. Shape and color are excellent.


----------

